# I just commistioned a custom Lichty acoustic! (wood p0rn content)



## gfactor (Aug 9, 2012)

So as the title says I'm having Jay Lichty build me a custom acoustic. If you don't know who Jay Lichty is, he's an incredibly talented luthier out of Tryon NC. 

Custom Handmade Acoustic Guitars and Custom Ukuleles | Lichty Guitars

He's a great guy who clearly has a passion for guitar building. I visited his shop and was able to play around 6 or 7 guitar he had made and discuss things that I liked about each of them for my own guitar. All of his guitars have an individual tone and he has a strong sense of how various tone woods affect the sound. 

Also he has the best woods I have ever seen! Including 50,000 year old Kauri reclaimed from ancient New Zealand bogs and it sounds amazing!

But on to my guitar:
The shape is called "The Alchemist", a shape he designed that looks like this:
Cocobolo Guitar Photo Gallery, G45
My will have cocobolo back and sides, a sinker redwood top, maple binding, an ebony fretboard, and a mahogany neck.
Together we picked out the individual pieces of wood based on looks and tone. I think the wood we chose has some of the most unique grain I've seen and I can't wait to see it finished!

I highly recommend working with Jay if you're considering a custom especially if you can make it to his place to have a hands on part in the design.

PICS!


----------



## mphsc (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a really cool design. Looking forward to watching it come together.


----------



## brynotherhino (Aug 9, 2012)

I really like the upper bout, never seen anything like that before.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 12, 2012)

Cocobolo, ebony and sinker redwood in a single guitar... I like where this is going.

I've been saying for a while that my ideal acoustic would be macassar ebony back/sides, sinker redwood top, ebony board. This is pretteh damn close.


----------



## gfactor (Sep 11, 2012)

New update!

Custom Acoustic Guitar Construction, Cocobolo Alchemist


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow...I just found this thread. I'm located in Wilmington, NC but I bounce around the Durham, Raleigh, and Fayetteville areas a lot too. I'm going to have to hit up Mr. Lichty.


----------



## gfactor (Oct 4, 2012)

NEW UPDATE!!! The guitar is done! and beautiful!

Check out the pic's on Lichty's site, I can't wait to play this. My friends and family might not see me for a while once I get my hands on it! I'll be sure to post a NGD to let everyone know how it plays/sounds (if it's anything like his other instruments I'm sure it will be perfect)

[FONT=&quot]Custom Acoustic Guitar, Cocobolo Alchemist with Sinker Redwood Top 

[/FONT]


----------



## Bevo (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW!!

That turned out amazing, he does unreal work!
I love how its different kind of like a great Whisky, has its own character but is based of a tried and true design.

See you in a few months!


----------

